# Incoming - 70's Divers



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

Both these have been on my hit list for some time, but patience & perseverance has been rewarded














































Well pleased to have these in the collection.


----------



## TRANSPORTER (Feb 10, 2013)

Nice find mate both look good and in very good condition


----------



## Mart (Sep 2, 2010)

Second, I like those. Finding a KonTiki Super without iffy markings supposedly from the IDF must have been tricky.


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Never liked the handset on the Kontiki but that Scubapro ticks every box, and to find one in that condition is amazing.


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

jbw said:


> Never liked the handset on the Kontiki


It's certainly unusual, but I love it.


----------



## Markl (Apr 21, 2016)

jbw said:


> Never liked the handset on the Kontiki but that Scubapro ticks every box, and to find one in that condition is amazing.


 I like it. A bit Doxa-like.

My 1970s diver...










Mark.


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Love the Kontiki :thumbsup: and the scubapro is gorgeous... great buys.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Very nice great finds well done :thumbsup:


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

where / how did you find them?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Great stuff Andy, nothing floats my boat more than divers of this era, I have the Scubapro 500 in the quartz version.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

It is a great Post, but Andy posted them pics 2 years ago... :laugh:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ha ha! I KNEW it seemed like Dejavu.. :laugh:


----------

